# Introducing New Functionality: Dislikes Option



## Admin

Gurfateh ji

Well, its been a long time we posted in annoucement's section!

Today, we have introduced a new option for members to show their reaction  about any posted message by any member. As you would be already aware, there is already a *




*button showing up in case you like the post but now we also do have a  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button for posts which you do not like.
*
How does it matter or affect you?*

Every *



*button clicked in your favor adds to your reputation as a esteemed respected member but now every 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 button clicked against you will considerably deduct from your precious hard earned reputation points... earned over the days, the months and the years... This information will also collectively show up in your every post in the forum and would reflect the over-all behavioral pattern of each SPN community member. :noticemunda:

This option has been introduced to implement a kind of self-moderation before posting your messages as well as think twice before making repetitive posts or making posts with same subject matter again and again in different threads or trolling or pass angry personal comments/insults and add to this list... :angryyoungkaur:This will eventually showcase as to how seriously fellow members take your messages and whether there is a room for an improvement in your thought process.

We do hope this will help us improve the overall quality of the posts and make SPN even more inviting and wonderful forum for new seekers from around the world with diverse religious and cultural backgrounds.

All the best!

Gurfateh

Aman Singh

*PS: We have also re-structured our reputation system a bit thus making it a little harder to go up the ladder, accordingly your reputation bar status has changed.*


----------



## Luckysingh

Very Good, lets see how it affects us all, makes it even more challenging.

It reminds me of this exam marking system we used to encounter in university- called 'negative marking'
If you would do say a normal exam without this method, say a multiple choice with 4 choices for each question and you randomly select the same option on everything. Then by probability you would get 25% correct, ie 1 choice out of 4 using this method. 
However, negative marking was designed to target even this bottom percentile where they would lose a mark for every wrong answer!!!
This way some students used to end up with negative marks like -35% or -11%..  it used to be crazy, so if you guessed half and answered half correctly- you could still get 0%!!!!!

In this way someone with more dislikes than likes would have a complete negative outcome. Whereas someone with 50% like or favour and 50% dislike would be a flat 0-zero- overall 'no comment'

This should be fun!!!


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

This is an indicator ....Gurbani advises us..ustatt ninda dohehn tiagee..undue praise or unearned criticism are both bad...so lets be careful in how we treat others and ourselves..


----------



## Parma

As I will be expecting to be the member with the most amount of dislikes on here, can I have a swear button to conteract the productivness!:grinningsingh: Or a Distinguish button!:angryyoungkaur:Or maybe a dont hate me, embrace me button peacesignOr a I'm a lover not a hater buttonlol. I can see no one has disliked a comment yet on anyone, so I'll start the ball rolling!!  lol


----------



## BaljinderS

Haha.. I disagree with everyone.. not sure why..lol


----------



## Taranjeet singh

Dear Aman ji,

Right now we are expressing our negative impression about some post by not appreciating it. If we start this feature it may be expected that the difference of opinion, that are in abundance, may result in pressing this button. On ongoing basis it shall reduce the number of posts and may also create bitterness. I am also not sure about the utility of this function.

On the other hand it is likely to remain dormant and no sensible person would be tempted to press this button. It shall shall have an ornamental value only. Personally speaking, I shall never find it useful to start this ignition nor would I use this button ever in future.

It is not tailor made for forum like this. 

Best of luck.!


----------



## Admin

*Besides the little humor part, as a responsible SPN'er, anyone consistently getting higher dislikes or consistently leaving higher dislikes will bring both instances under scrutiny. Every dislike is expected to be supported by a post justifying the dislike and would otherwise be a candidate for removal without notice. We would request everybody to utilize this feature responsibly. 

Thank you

Gurfateh!
*


----------



## Harry Haller

Amanji, 

Your posts seem to be immune , there is no dislike tab! lol


----------



## Admin

really?


----------



## Harry Haller

Ah, you cannot click on like and dislike at the same time!

What will Bhagatji and Spji do? lol


----------



## Taranjeet singh

Aman Singh said:


> *Besides the little humor part, as a responsible SPN'er, anyone consistently getting higher dislikes or consistently leaving higher dislikes will bring both instances under scrutiny. Every dislike is expected to be supported by a post justifying the dislike and would otherwise be a candidate for removal without notice. We would request everybody to utilize this feature responsibly.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Gurfateh!
> *



Why should one be required to post reasons of dislikes Aman ji,? 
Instead one should be interested and be allowed to post Gurbani/sikh philosophy.....

Kindly define the parameters of dislikes. 

It is or shall be a subjective opinion. I observe that you prefer to avoid me by my name. I do not feel good. But I shall not dislike your way of thinking. It's your subjectivity.How and why  can I dislike it.? 
kindly state In these circumstances why should I dislike your replies even though I am not happy with your style of avoiding me? 


Regards!


----------



## Admin

Taranjeet singh said:


> Why should one be required to post reasons of dislikes Aman ji,?
> Instead one should be interested and be allowed to post Gurbani/sikh philosophy.....
> 
> Kindly define the parameters of dislikes.
> 
> It is or shall be a subjective opinion. I observe that you prefer to avoid me by my name. I do not feel good. But I shall not dislike your way of thinking. It's your subjectivity.How and why  can I dislike it.?
> kindly state In these circumstances why should I dislike your replies even though I am not happy with your style of avoiding me?
> 
> 
> Regards!


Taranjeet ji, 

I think, its just a matter of understanding... the likes or dislikes buttons are not for the person, but for the message posted... so there should be no issues, if you did not like a particular post... a line or two explaining your dislike would help us in moving forward with the discussion in hand... 

I guess, you and i posted at the same moment so i must have missed your earlier response. There is no question of avoiding you or anybody here! 

On hindsight, i was contemplating on converting the dislike button into *disagree *button... hmmmm! food for thought! :interestedsingh: The idea of introducing this is to move forward with a discussion in a focused manner.

Gurfateh!


----------



## Taranjeet singh

Aman ji,

U are the Boss.

U are the best person to see what is good for the site. We can opine and can never thrust our opinions. 

Naturally, we only disagree with the posts and not with the persons who are all sikhs and are creation of the ONE and are hence one. I do appreciate with your 'food for thought". But it is not for me.It is for you.

I do not want to write more on the subject as views are fairly clear. If I dislike a post it is natural to presume that whose post is not liked would have reasons to feel aggrieved and hence bitter. Two parameters cannot be separated. Theses are entwined and enmeshed. 

The entire discussion on this forum is democratic and moves in fairly focused manner. If I get 20 dislikes I shall have little motivation to post more. 

I shall quote very simple example. I am not in agreement with the opinion of of one lengthy thread about one particular 'Paath' whose translation is being done on the forum right now but I do respect the person who is posting this. Even if I disagree with that I shall not like to discourage him and put down his morale as  it may not hamper the posting the further posts. 

There was a bitter tangle between two elders as to how to pronounce 'Ik/Ek ongkaar'. One  called the other a Hindu. It was not in good taste but the thread moved on without any major hamper.

There is difference of opinion about Naam simran and Naam japna. What justification one can give for this.? Entire Guru Granth sahib says that we should practice it. There was IJ singhh's post about his opinion about reincarnation. I do like his writings but I do not agree with him nor with his psyche. It does not entitle me to make me dislike his views.

For me your suggestion to add this functionality is only decorative in value. I had the luxury of time today and hence I am awake but I shall seek thy forgiveness as it is quite late and time to go to bed.


I wish all the members a Good day or good night. I feel sorry for my bluntness. Disliking would be like disliking God..


.....kudrat de sab bande.........


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

When you dislike, the user's name comes in bigger font than the one for like.


----------



## Admin

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> When you dislike, the user's name comes in bigger font than the one for like.


Corrected! 0


----------



## BhagatSingh

harry haller said:


> Ah, you cannot click on like and dislike at the same time!
> 
> What will Bhagatji and Spji do? lol


:crash:

On a serious note, I think it's a bad idea for the reasons well stated by Taranjeet Singh ji. And for these reason I am going to refrain from participating in this "Dislike" feature.
With that said the dislike feature already exists. You know... when you don't "Like" someone's post. It's an implied "Dislike". :whisling:


----------



## Ambarsaria

BhagatSingh said:


> With that said the dislike feature already exists. _You know... when you don't "Like" someone's post. It's an implied "Dislike"__._ :whisling:


_Bhagat Singh veer ji your logic is flawed in the above.  Namely,
_

_when you don't "Like" someone's post._
_Many people just don't want to acknowledge they read a post_
_So many people who are not active responders or writers may not even know the existence of thank you button_
_Most people by nature find it hard to say "Thank you"_
_They may think it will reduce their stature in case they don't get as many thank you
_
 
 
_ It's an implied "Dislike"__._
_Conversely the non depiction of a Dislike is also a "Like"_
_I am using your logic_
 
 
_So in a way "Like" and "Dislike" balance things out and helps people think may be an "iota" harder about a given post_
_In my mind the greatest respect you can give to any post is to interact_
_Regardless of "Likes" and "Dislikes"_
_One learns a lot through discourse while voting is to encourage and at times as Taranjeet Singh ji flagged it may discourage some_
_For example, I know if Taranjeet Singh ji voted a Dislike for every post on "Sukhmani Sahib" thread that I have done, it certainly would not have been very encouraging for me_
 
 
_I find if people are not going to spend the energy to share both agreements and disagreements, then they really are not participating_
_As such they have lost their "Like" and "Dislike" vote regardless of how they vote_
 
I personally have been very greatly discouraged from posting at times due to lack of interaction.  I simply share what I have done with good intentions but perhaps with lack of tact.

I will perhaps stop posting in the next 2-3 months.  I committed to couple of things to my friends and I will stop making further commitments.  This is specially applicable to my Gurbani translations or my understandings thereof.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

Veerji this text is bold too:
*Disliked 0 Times in 0 Posts *

Sorry for pointing out priority 2 bugs (low pri)


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel

> What will Bhagatji and Spji do? lol<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


 
That is easy, we will dislike what we like for everyones sake.

Ps I could not find non humorous reasons for my first two dislikes so have removed them!


----------



## Harry Haller

Now why did you do that, I nearly had as many as Amanji, now I am back to zero


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Ustatt Ninda dohun TIAGGU.......is not written in vain.......a Line has to be crossed intentionally to press Like/Dislike instead of just reading and passing ON....so its not automatic or self exclusive/inclusive.   This Page has surpassed 3 pages of discussion so far...and i dont think its dead yet...he he........I have pressed Like quite a lot when some post makes my day..but am reluctant to press dislike..just in case i hurt someone so bad it UN-makes his/her day..he he ......:swordfight-kudiyanersonal choices...


----------



## Admin

Ambarsaria said:


> _Bhagat Singh veer ji your logic is flawed in the above.  Namely,
> _
> 
> _when you don't "Like" someone's post._
> _Many people just don't want to acknowledge they read a post_
> _So many people who are not active responders or writers may not even know the existence of thank you button_
> _Most people by nature find it hard to say "Thank you"_
> _They may think it will reduce their stature in case they don't get as many thank you
> _
> 
> 
> _ It's an implied "Dislike"__._
> _Conversely the non depiction of a Dislike is also a "Like"_
> _I am using your logic_
> 
> 
> _So in a way "Like" and "Dislike" balance things out and helps people think may be an "iota" harder about a given post_
> _In my mind the greatest respect you can give to any post is to interact_
> _Regardless of "Likes" and "Dislikes"_
> _One learns a lot through discourse while voting is to encourage and at times as Taranjeet Singh ji flagged it may discourage some_
> _For example, I know if Taranjeet Singh ji voted a Dislike for every post on "Sukhmani Sahib" thread that I have done, it certainly would not have been very encouraging for me_
> 
> 
> _I find if people are not going to spend the energy to share both agreements and disagreements, then they really are not participating_
> _As such they have lost their "Like" and "Dislike" vote regardless of how they vote_
> 
> I personally have been very greatly discouraged from posting at times due to lack of interaction.  I simply share what I have done with good intentions but perhaps with lack of tact.
> 
> I will perhaps stop posting in the next 2-3 months.  I committed to couple of things to my friends and I will stop making further commitments.  This is specially applicable to my Gurbani translations or my understandings thereof.
> 
> Sat Sri Akal.


Gurfateh Ambarsaria Ji

There is really nothing said or express to evaluate your efforts...

You need not get discouraged from the lack of response on your priceless translation threads... Lack of interaction simply means there are not many, who can debate with you at that level. If a person, who is pressing the dislike button then s/he better be ready to reply as to what what he found in that post that s/he disliked. Simply pressing dislike button would not suffice. This is the only way we can evolve.

You should never feel discouraged as you are doing a priceless sewa and many many are benefiting from your efforts... IMHO members who disagree with you but behold their understanding are doing a great dis-service to a common average readers. Either they are afraid that others might find flaws or question their understanding or they do simply do not want share with others.

Warm regards

Gurfateh!


----------



## Luckysingh

All this excitement!!! and then it fades away.......
Where has the dislike function gone ??? 
Luckily, I had just come across the perfect post where I could make use of this facility.Then, when I went to take advantage of this.. it wasn't there!!!!!

It's over already ??
We could have waited for the Stanley cup to finish.


----------



## Harry Haller

the like function refreshes the whole page now, or it is just me?


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

what happened..its GONE..??icecreamkudi


----------



## Admin

Well, we have something much better in mind... that will enhance user experience and remove the fear of dislikes... :grinningsingh:


----------



## BhagatSingh

The "I dislike this post, hate it to my core but ever since you posted it, I love you even more" button would be solve that problem.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh

It's in line with Sikh philosophy, don't dislike anything


----------

